# Archers, just switched off.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having listened to The Archers for well over 40 years I finally got fed up with it this morning and turned it off.

What a doormat Helen is and what a t**d Rob is. I don't care if it reflects reality, The Archers aren't real people. The programme is supposed to be entertainment with some educational content. It's not supposed to make us feel permanently murderous towards characters.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Listened to a couple of episodes back in the 60's, never got into it or other serial programmes, just not that interested in hearing about other folks' fake problems 

Peter


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Always switch over to radio 6 when they are on on a Sunday Alan. The Carys Matthews show, she of Catatonia, a really eclectic mix of music try it.

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very rarely listen to this now, it is not a series that ever really interested me, like "Eastenders" it simply shows me a place where I would *NOT* like to live......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could never understand why they stopped Dick Barton.Was 6.45pm too late.

cabby


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

+1 for Radio 6 and +10 for Cerys


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like soaps in general. The Archers was the single exception. Now that they've turned it into Beastbenders or Corporation Street they can stuff it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Listened to it since I was a nipper, now just catch it if it's on, brits are crap at soaps IMO, yanks do it better, but now they over complicate the plot to the point where you need a bloody degree, shame as know how to act over there, and it's more classless


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I prefer the true stories. Downton Abbey and all that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I prefer the true stories. Downton Abbey and all that.


I have managed to avid that so far, despite it being mentioned more than once.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So you are now watching Dr Thorne then. True stories,>>

cabby


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sad as I am I'm a keen follower
This is going on too long though.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Having listened to The Archers for well over 40 years I finally got fed up with it this morning and turned it off.
> 
> What a doormat Helen is and what a t**d Rob is. I don't care if it reflects reality, The Archers aren't real people. The programme is supposed to be entertainment with some educational content. It's not supposed to make us feel permanently murderous towards characters.


What you have posted exactly reflects how me and Kim feel. We could both be called Archers Addicts but the Helen and Rob story has us reaching for the off switch. I knew things had gone to far when, after the recent 'Rob slaps Helen but it's all her fault' episode, the BBC put out one of their 'If you have been affected by the issues in tonight's storyline 'type announcements! IS NOTHING SACRED?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The Archers will cease to exist unless Ruth and David's young son grows up quickly, gets married and has a couple of sons. He seems to be the only Archer left that can carry on the family name.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I, like most 'merkins, consider Downton Abbey to be a most excellent documentary portrayal of everyday life in 'lil ole Englandshire.

And we 'merkins are proud that our very own Mr Selfridge has generously volunteered to visit you and sort out your retail trade.

In the near future we will be sending over a splendid young man, Ronald McDonald, to show you how to do food.

Until then our gallant troops occupying stationed in Europe, will continue to defend you and keep you safe as they have since WW2 started in 1941.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That Lady Mary in Downton is a bit saucy though eh? Ive always had a bit of a thing for posh chicks. Just saying.

Never listened to the Archers though. Is rubbish.  I quite like the shipping forecast though. Im thinking of doing a punk version of Sailing by on electric guitar.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> That Lady Mary in Downton is a bit saucy though eh? Ive always had a bit of a thing for posh chicks. Just saying.
> 
> Never listened to the Archers though. Is rubbish.  I quite like the shipping forecast though. Im thinking of doing a punk version of Sailing by on electric guitar.


Don't think about it Barry, just do it.............. But please compose and play it whilst sailing into the sunset (and out of earshot) thanks. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Don't think about it Barry, just do it.............. But please compose and play it whilst sailing into the sunset (and out of earshot) thanks. :grin2:


Where is the Dislick button? Proper forums have a Dislick button. This forum is rubbish!


----------

